
Show HN: Kubernetes – How to Use Persistent Volume and Persistent Claims - rahulwagh17
https://youtu.be/1FTJQOvAGOY
======
rahulwagh17
In this lab session on Kubernetes Persistent Volume(PV) and Persistent Volume
Claim (PVC) we will be going through -

1\. Concepts behind Kubernetes Persistent Volume(PV) and Persistent Volume
Claim (PVC) 2\. How to create a Persistent Volume(PV)? 3\. Persistent Volume
Claim (PVC)? 4\. How to create POD and use Persistent Volume(PV) and
Persistent Volume Claim(PVC)?

Here is the link for the guide - [https://jhooq.com/how-to-use-persistent-
volume-and-persisten...](https://jhooq.com/how-to-use-persistent-volume-and-
persistent-claims-kubernetes)

